# Who's on the Topeka



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

TOPEKA is schedules to leave 4/25 at 13:00 utc


----------



## aztecsd (Jun 7, 2006)

She has left Southampton. Manzanillo here we come.


----------



## dzuyvu (Nov 4, 2011)

Just found out that I am also on the Demeter Leader set to depart on 4/27. Cannot figureout how to track this ship. Does anyone know if this is part of NYK or WW?


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

dzuyvu said:


> Just found out that I am also on the Demeter Leader set to depart on 4/27. Cannot figureout how to track this ship. Does anyone know if this is part of NYK or WW?


 Me too. Ship is in Emden now, Bremerhaven 26th leaving 27. Track here.http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/da...datasource=SHIPS_CURRENT&app=&mode=&B1=Search

Scheduled ports here.http://www.premiership.ltd.uk/downloads/US_Sailing_Schedule.pdf


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh man talked to my CA today and said it could take up to two weeks in customs after Port Hueneme arrival! Meaning I won't get my car till June.


----------



## CAMDLYFXSIS (Mar 3, 2012)

*Topeka*

My 550i is on the Topeka as well. Lots of fun tracking its movement but it will be painfully slow to watch the transit across the ocean. I find myself checking it several times a day. Addicting!


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

infernoM3 said:


> Oh man talked to my CA today and said it could take up to two weeks in customs after Port Hueneme arrival! Meaning I won't get my car till June.


FYI my car arrived yesterday at the dealer (BMW Santa Barbara) 6 days after the ship docked at PH. There was another ED'er (leejak) and his car also arrived yesterday at Pacific BMW.

But as they say... past performance doesn't guarantee future performance


----------



## aztecsd (Jun 7, 2006)

Schedule moved up yet another day. Due to arrive in Port Hueneme on 5/14.


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Nice*

I'm picking up my car from Steve Thomas BMW which is like 5 minutes from there. Hope that means I get her sooner.


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

W&W moved the date up again due in 5/14 now Topeka must be making some good speed maybe its he extra hp from all those bimmers on board:bigpimp::rofl:


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

infernoM3 said:


> I'm picking up my car from Steve Thomas BMW which is like 5 minutes from there. Hope that means I get her sooner.


I also bought my car from ryan at stbmw 
Hope that means ill get it ealry as well. But I rember francesca saying that sometimes they see the car carrier pass them on the road and then at the ebd of the day comeback so even though they are the closest doesn't mean they are the first.
I got a e92 jb m3 what did you pick up?

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

*M3 also*

interlagos blue M3 w black/red interior and premium.


caskren said:


> I also bought my car from ryan at stbmw
> Hope that means ill get it ealry as well. But I rember francesca saying that sometimes they see the car carrier pass them on the road and then at the ebd of the day comeback so even though they are the closest doesn't mean they are the first.
> I got a e92 jb m3 what did you pick up?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like the Topeka has hit Panama.


----------



## aztecsd (Jun 7, 2006)

The Topeka is through the Gatun locks (Atlantic side) of the Panama Canal! Onto Centennial Bridge and the MiraFlores locks (Pacific side).


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

topeka is almost through the locks being lined up to enter shortly.


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Awesome. Next stop California! Hey I just added my FS to my BMWUSA account and my build status disappeared? Anyone know how to get it back.


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

infernoM3 said:


> Awesome. Next stop California! Hey I just added my FS to my BMWUSA account and my build status disappeared? Anyone know how to get it back.


same thing happened to my bmwusa account i think we are out of luck.

just the 800# or call ryan and ask him the status. once w&w site says its been unloaded.


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

topeka is in the pacific scheduled into port of huneme on the 15th


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hmmm, I wonder why the date was pushed back to the 15th. Topeka has cleared the Canal, and it's only a 3-4 day trip from there to Oxnard at cargo ship speeds.


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

jordanM3 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder why the date was pushed back to the 15th. Topeka has cleared the Canal, and it's only a 3-4 day trip from there to Oxnard at cargo ship speeds.


actually 15th is about right if not quicker than normal. last few ships i have tracked have taken about 10-11 days after the canal to oxnard.


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

tanjasiri said:


> What cool cars did you all get? Love to know who and what everyone is picking up?


650 coupe.


----------



## tanjasiri (Oct 23, 2011)

jordanM3 said:


> 650 coupe.


Wow, Nice. What a beautiful car. Congrats.


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait some of you guys got your cars already in CA. How is that possible I'm still waiting on mine. My CA said maybe on 24th? Do you know what they do after it goes through customs that takes so long. Do they have to drill or install your US plates.


----------



## CAMDLYFXSIS (Mar 3, 2012)

I got 550i, msport, almost fully loaded. Serious power and awesome to drive! I am a bit surprised more than a few of you are still waiting?? You should have them by now? Good luck!


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

Inferno. Ur picking up at steve thomas right? They told me 24th also

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## aztecsd (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine arrived at the dealer yesterday afternoon and I took delivery last night. You should be seeing yours real soon. I have to say it sure was a lot of fun tracking the Topeka with you guys. Enjoy your cars!


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

caskren said:


> Inferno. Ur picking up at steve thomas right? They told me 24th also
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


yes Im picking up at Steven Thomas also. Weird that you all got urs before? When the dealer is like 10 minutes from the port??? and its been more than a week now. Did u guys get your car with the Vignettes intact and Euro plates still or did they put on US plates. I have the painted mount they gave me w/ me still.


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

Inferno bad news for me hopefully ur not in the same position but they just told me the estimated date at dealer changed to the 28th:banghead:

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

CAMDLYFXSIS said:


> Mine was on Topeka as well and I picked it up Saturday from Greg at Pacific. Truck dropped it there Friday.


CAMD, was yours a non-ED car? That would explain why you got yours so quickly, those don't have to go through customs.


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

jordanM3 said:


> CAMD, was yours a non-ED car? That would explain why you got yours so quickly, those don't have to go through customs.


I don't know about your but mine was ed and cleared customs on Thursday was at vpc on fri. Not sure what out delay is

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## aztecsd (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine was an ED. Plates and toll sticker were still on the car as I had requested.


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally got clarification on why the delays my car was damaged during transport. Will be released on Tuesday cause of the holiday weekend. :what::banghead: and I can't pickup till Thursday cause I am flying in to pickup

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## CAMDLYFXSIS (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep...mine was non ED. Good luck to those still waiting and sorry to hear about the damage in transport.


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Just go the call! My car is in! Will try to pickup tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

infernoM3 said:


> Just go the call! My car is in! Will try to pickup tomorrow or Friday.


Congrats! My car is being repaired and will be there Tuesday I'm picking up Thursday

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

caskren said:


> Congrats! My car is being repaired and will be there Tuesday I'm picking up Thursday
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


Still no news for me.


----------



## tanjasiri (Oct 23, 2011)

No news for me neither. I did have rim damage in Paris, so maybe that is whats holding up my car.


----------



## caskren (Jan 23, 2012)

tanjasiri said:


> No news for me neither. I did have rim damage in Paris, so maybe that is whats holding up my car.


Honestly i think its just bad timing clearing customs just before a holiday weekend. Im sure vpc is closed monday and maybe friday



jordanM3 said:


> Still no news for me.


Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

caskren said:


> Honestly i think its just bad timing clearing customs just before a holiday weekend. Im sure vpc is closed monday and maybe friday
> 
> cleared customs long ago.


----------



## tanjasiri (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, its friday 25th. 11 days after Topeka landed. Still at the "finishing toughes" stage of delivery. No word at all when it may show up at Pacific BMW. I am going crazy waiting.... Anyone else still waiting?


----------

